# New guy here.



## wideflange (Apr 2, 2013)

I just wanted to say howdy and that i finally registered instead of lurking.....

Thanks to all of you who post such great info here!

Greg


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

welcome...


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

Welcome! Where in Mexico are you staying? I'm in San Luis Potosi.


----------



## wideflange (Apr 2, 2013)

BryansRose said:


> Welcome! Where in Mexico are you staying? I'm in San Luis Potosi.


Hi, sorry for the confusion but I was forced to choose a flag when I signed up. I am in CA and I'm looking for information about my extended family in Culiacan. As the stories go, they are still in and around Culiacan growing tomatoes? I am looking forward to traveling there and researching more about them.
Greg


----------

